# WYTCHFIRE, Award-Winning Epic Fantasy Novel



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm Michael Meyerhofer, author of Wytchfire (The Dragonkin Trilogy) (Red Adept Publishing), winner of the Whirling Prize from the Kellogg Writers Series, recently nominated for a Readers' Choice Award by the discriminating folks at Big Al's Books and Pals.

If I could pick one sentence to sum up the plot, then utter said sentence without fear of being struck down for blasphemy, I'd say it's "Game of Thrones" meets "The X-Men."










From the back cover: "In a land haunted by the legacy of dead dragons, Rowen Locke has been many things: orphan, gravedigger, mercenary. All he ever wanted was to become a Knight of Crane and wield a kingsteel sword against the kind of grown horrors his childhood knows all too well. But that dream crumbled--replaced by a new nightmare. War is overrunning the realms, an unprecedented duel of desire and revenge, steel and sorcery. And for one disgraced man who would be a knight, in a world where no one is blameless, the time has come to decide which side he's on."

Amazon sales page with sample chapter

Another snazzy sample chapter

I hope you'll check it out but either way, I appreciate the consideration. Take care and happy reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

*I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm currently running a Goodreads Giveaway. * Hurry, though. Only a couple days left to enter!

In the meantime, much gratitude to everyone who has already checked out the book. I thought I'd post some excerpts from a few Amazon reviews:

_Meyerhofer's literary expertise and colorful world-building make his characters leap off the page, pulling you into the story from the start... congratulations, Mr. Meyerhofer, on being the recipient of my first 5-star rating._ -R. James Stevens

_If you are sick of waiting for George R.R. Martin to finish A Song of Ice and Fire, I recommend Wytchfire, the first in a planned series of fantasy novels by Michael Meyerhofer._ -Ashley Ellison

_The dialogue shines in this book. There's a lot to quote, and the characters really show through in what they have to say._ -Jackson Eflin
_
The characters are compelling, the tale is intriguing and it keeps you guessing all the way through it._ -J. Coulter


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

If you're interested, I'm in the midst of a mega blog tour right now.

Guest Post on Manuscripts Burn
Interview on The Jealous Writer
Interview on Elizabeth Corrigan's Author blog
Guest Post on Vampires, Werewolves, & Fairies Oh My!
Guest post on Adventures in Storyland
Review of _Wytchfire_ by Adventures in Storyland
More info on upcoming tour stops AND HOW TO WIN FREE STUFF!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks, Amberr Meadows, for this kind review:

"_Wytchfire_ is fast-paced, engaging, horrifying, and includes elements of magic, complex and exemplary world building, and believable characters you either love or hate...Fantasy enthusiasts will love _Wytchfire_, and I give it 5 stars without the slightest hesitation."

http://www.amberrisme.com/2014/06/24/wytchfire-virtual-tour-review-giveaway/


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Wednesday, aka Thread-Bumping Day (well, for me, at least). I thought I'd take this opportunity to share a little more press about my novel, _Wytchfire_.

First... thanks, KBoards, for interviewing me!

Oh, here's another interview, this time with the fine folks at IndieView.

Here's a character-building exercise of mine that's getting some good attention over at Big Al's.

Another generous review, this time from Carol at I'm a Voracious Reader.

Last but not least, if you'd like to check out my list of the seven greatest Hollywood sword-fights, plus Kriss Morton's review of WYTCHFIRE, please click what came right before the one you're reading now.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, everyone! I thought I'd pass on a few more tour stops/reviews, for anybody who was interested (and, well, isn't tired of hearing from me yet).

Wytchfire got a generous review from Big Al's.

Another kind blog review from Laurie J.

And, finally, here's a meta-piece of mine, featured in a cool series called Fourth Wall Fridays over at Cabin Goddess.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Wednesday, folks! I thought I'd share another review of my book, this time from author Al Maginnes:

"I am not a fantasy reader for the most part. I have read Lord of the Rings, of course, and some other novels along the way, but I came to Wytchfire because I am a fan of Michael Meyerhofer's poetry. But I am glad I read this book. Meyerhofer's characters are not sword and sorcery stereotypes, but three-dimensional characters. Everyone in Meyerhofer's world is mortal and flawed, and that lends even his darkest characters a vulnerability that makes the reader feel some sympathy for their plight, if not always their actions. Meyerhofer's world is not one governed by our laws of physics, but it is recognizable enough that no lengthy appendixes or histories are needed. This book might, as it did for me, persuade some readers who have grumbled about fantasy in the past to reassess their opinions. Personally, I will wait eagerly for the next book in this series."


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Thursday! I thought I'd bump this thread by sharing another interview. Thanks to author R. James Stevens for conducting this!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Bump Day!  I thought I'd use this opportunity to share a few more excerpts from reviews of my book. Thanks for reading!
*
"Wow! Just, wow! This was a fun, entertaining, impressive work of fantasy fiction."* -Susan Voss, Dab of Darkness blog

*"The writing is superb. It flows so smoothly and quickly that it took no time at all to be lost in the tale. The characters are well-developed and very real. I felt as if I could glance up and see them standing in front of me."* -Carol, I'm a Voracious Reader blog

*"It grabbed me right off and whisked me away. I fell in love with Rowen and the trouble he got in from the get go! It is fast paced, completely horrifying with a complex world build but not so much as you had to keep a chart next to the bed but complex enough to not make you feel it was dumbed down to the masses."* -Kriss Morton, Cabin Goddess blog

*"Meyerhofer is able to make his own world using a rich history, reluctant heroes and a few surprises along the way&#8230;. One of my favorite parts was the distinction of two strong female characters. They held their own against anyone who confronted them and were layered characters."* -Sooz, Big Al's Books & Pals blog

*"This is a fantastic start to an epic fantasy series&#8230; I also loved that there were a couple of female characters who were strong and forceful; able to hold their own - unique."* -Laurie Jenkins, Laurie's Thoughts & Reviews blog

*"One of the things that I love about Wytchfire is that we get to see many different sides of this war and understand all of the motivations around it."* -Sarah Hollowell, Adventures in Storyland blog


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has checked out WYTCHFIRE, and also give a reminder that I'm always happy to sign electronic copies via www.authorgraph.com.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

This week, I thought I'd post the link for another interview I did. However, that website appears to be down so instead, I will post a link for some sample poems from my other books, in case anyone's interested. Thanks for reading!

http://troublewithhammers.com/read.html


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Today, I'm flattered and grateful to share another favorable Amazon review:



> I truly enjoyed this book! Michael Meyerhofer creates a wonderfully convincing, unique world populated by characters that are not simply good or evil. Once I became emerged into his world, it was difficult to put the book down. He creates characters with a rare psychological depth and complex motivations that come together to tell a wonderfully rich story. Like all good high fiction, he empathizes with and uplifts the rejected and abused among us and challenges us to look at both the dark and light side within our own lives and culture. I look forward to reading the next adventure!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's an interview with yours truly, conducted by my friend and fellow writer Justin Hamm, on my writing process and the overlap between different genres.

http://justinhamm.net/2014/08/30/the-poems-i-love-parable-by-michael-meyerhofer/


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Bump Day! A thousand and one thanks to everyone who's already checked out Wytchfire. Work on the rest of the trilogy is zipping along.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

See? Smeagol gets it.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Wednesday, and another big thank you to everyone who has checked out the book! Very, very much appreciated.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been happy to get the occasional email about WYTCHFIRE so I thought I'd pass on my FB author page, if anyone's interested: https://m.facebook.com/MeyerhofertheAuthor?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&_rdr

I accept questions, insults, crockpot recipes... you name it.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm a couple days late on this thread bump but I received a really touching email from a reader and wanted to get permission before I posted part of it. 



> I don't normally contact authors but I just read my roommate's copy of your book Wytchfire and I felt like I had to, partly because I liked the book alot but also cause I really like that you included a gay character! I read a few reviews and didn't see others really mention that, I think cause you did it right and didn't make it this big deal. It was just a part of one characters story, not heavy handed, which made it believable. Even though Im gay alot of diversity in fiction seems like a gimmick sometimes but yours seems natural and for a point, just anatural part of the story. I wish we had more fiction especially fantasy like that!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to your weekly thread bump! I'll be your host, Michael Meyerhofer. I should probably state that today's program comes riddled with bad jokes. Feel free to direct complaints to my author page on FB, www.facebook.com/MeyerhoferTheAuthor


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

"Damn glad I was here first because WYTCHFIRE basically does everything I was trying to do. Plus, I'm blind." -Homer, 820 BCE


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, all you beautiful people! I hope you've checked out WYTCHFIRE on Amazon, or maybe even cruised over to www.troublewithhammers.com and checked out my other books. For those interested in poetry, and especially for those who aren't easily offended, here's my latest poem in a very fine journal called Rattle:

http://www.rattle.com/poetry/on-my-first-trip-to-the-strip-club-by-michael-meyerhofer/

And here's my recent review of James Franco's book of poems: http://atticusreview.org/a-review-of-directing-herbert-white/


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

I hope everybody had a good New Year! May your countryside free of plague and your courtyard free of Orcs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Happy New Year, Michael!

Betsy


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Another review that left me blushing: "I love that Michael took his time letting the reader get to know each character in depth and weaving his magic at the perfect pace!! I really hated to have the book end !! You will continue to think about the people and places in this book for weeks if not longer.!! Thank you Micheal for the wonderful adventure, I can't wait for the next one!"


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

If you happen to be in (or have a wormhole leading directly to) Indianapolis, be sure to catch me reading from Wytchfire this Thursday at 7:30 PM, along with fellow recipient of the Whirling Prize, Teresa Milbrodt.

http://news.uindy.edu/2015/02/23/kellogg-series-presents-prizewinning-writers/


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

A little more good news to pass on this week: Wytchfire was nominated for a Readers' Choice Award at BigAl's Books and Pals. If you feel like voting, following said urge enters you into a drawing for a $75 Amazon gift card... even if you don't vote for me. 

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2015/03/2015-readers-choice.html?m=1


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, everyone. I'm running another Goodreads Giveaway, if you're feeling lucky! https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/131704?utm_medium=api&utm_source=giveaway_widget


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Just one more day to enter my Goodreads Giveaway! 

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/131704?utm_medium=api&utm_source=giveaway_widget


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Already pleased and humbled by the pre-order sales for Knightswrath. There's still time to sign up for the tour, too, if anybody's interested! 
http://goodtalesbooktours.com/?p=1455


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Since I'm now busy promoting Book II of the trilogy, I'll probably go ahead and retire this thread. I'd still be glad to provide a FREE review copy of Wytchfire to anyone else who's interested, though. Just let me know. Thanks. It's been fun!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Very excited to announce that Wytchfire will soon be released as an audiobook, narrated by audiobook vet, Craig Beck.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

And, speaking of audio versions... here it is!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

So I had a dream that HBO turned _Wytchfire _into a series... Clearly, that's a good sign--or at the very least, a welcome change from my usual dreams of not being able to get my locker open or forgetting to wear pants.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

So I have stacks (and stacks... and stacks) of bookmarks that I made for my fantasy books. Generally, I include them with print copies, give them away at readings, or force them onto strangers in the street--that is, before the cops stop me--but I'm thinking of trying a new thing where I snail-mail a few to anybody who wants them, for free, to either keep or give away. So basically, if anybody's interested in free stuff, send me your address in a PM. Thanks and you're welcome.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Pleased to announce that Kingsteel, the concluding volume of the Dragonkin Trilogy, is available for pre-order... and it's even on sale!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Just reminding everyone that Wytchfire (currently with 51 reviews on Amazon) is alive and eager to join your shelf!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry for the cross-posting but for anyone who was interested in Wytchfire, I wanted to pass on this opportunity to enter my Goodreads Giveaway to win Book 3, Kingsteel, which will be out next week!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone! I also wanted to announce a couple pieces of good news. First, I've finished the rough draft of THE WINTERSEA, what will be the second book in a second fantasy trilogy set in the same world as the Dragonkin Trilogy. In other news, I'm also pleased to announce that KNIGHTSWRATH will soon be available on audio, narrated by the great Craig Beck, who did an outstanding job reading WYTCHFIRE. Here's hoping we all have a great 2016!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Cover, now bestickered!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

For those who haven't checked out the book yet, I wanted to announce that I'm currently running a 99 cent sale on Wytchfire (available on Amazon, Nook, 



, Kobo, and Google Play). I also have a blog tour starting tomorrow, which will kick off with a radio interview. Thanks in advance for the consideration!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

We decided to give Wytchfire a new outfit, to better match the other covers. Needless to say, I love it!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Many thanks to Bradley Knox at Hogwash for the kind review of _Wytchfire_.

"Rowen is a simple man who is on a journey in a war-torn world. He uses both intellectual and physical skills to fight his way through a treacherous period. The battle scenes are vivid and sharp. The author includes plenty of surprises to keep the interest there. I'm ready for book two. I highly recommend Wytchfire and give it 5 stars."


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

There's still some time to check out Wytchfire on Kindle Select, if anyone's interested! We're up to 56 reviews now, which is just plain awesome.


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Last week was the best week for audiobook sales of _Wytchfire_ in... well, ever, actually. So thanks!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

Just wanted to spread the word that we're launching a 99 cent sale on Wytchfire until June 26. So if dark fantasy is your thing and you feel like trying out a new trilogy, now's the time!


----------



## michael_meyerhofer (Jun 10, 2014)

As part of a promotion for my new trilogy, I'm giving away three audiobook copies of _Wytchfire_, first come first serve. Just let me know if you're interested!


----------

